# Venge ViAS Module



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

I preordered my Venge ViAS module/frameset as soon as Specialized allowed dealers to do so. I was one of the first in the city to do so. I was told that it would arrive toward the end of August to the mid part of Sept. I just got a call from the dealer and he said that the module will now not arrive till Dec. Has anyone else had this delay?


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

It doesn't surprise me as manufactures (primarily the marketing dept.) virtually always project availability based on best case scenarios. I would have expected a company like Specialized to be a bit more dependable however, the truth of the matter is that they base their assumptions that engineering is complete with no more bugs and, all the suppliers meet their commitments. Rarely does this turn out this way. 

My advice is to not let it worry you, and just accept it for what it is. Specialized is not likely to send out a product that has to be immediately recalled. This delay possibly provides better insurance against some bug cropping up. And December is not really far away. A bike like the new Venge is worth waiting for.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

NealH said:


> It doesn't surprise me as manufactures (primarily the marketing dept.) virtually always project availability based on best case scenarios. I would have expected a company like Specialized to be a bit more dependable however, the truth of the matter is that they base their assumptions that engineering is complete with no more bugs and, all the suppliers meet their commitments. Rarely does this turn out this way.
> 
> My advice is to not let it worry you, and just accept it for what it is. Specialized is not likely to send out a product that has to be immediately recalled. This delay possibly provides better insurance against some bug cropping up. And December is not really far away. A bike like the new Venge is worth waiting for.


NealH,
Thank you for your response and assurance. You are right, Dec is not that much further away and I'm sure the new Venge will be worth the wait.


----------



## thumper8888 (Apr 7, 2009)

It is a bit odd, but not totally out of whack. I've bought several and spesh kind of lives and dies by the container load... seems like they get a wave in, and if the model is moving quickly they run out of some or all sizes for a couple months.
In this cases clearly some folks got whole bikes but it looked like they were making the modules a lower priority... I havent noticed, has anyone gotten a module at all?


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

Pushing back of date makes sense in light of price increase on the frameset. Probably much higher demand than they expected.


----------



## eugenetsang (Jun 9, 2011)

or maybe since the new ViAS had such a poor reception during the TdF... maybe they are holding back till they sort out their "braking" issues....


----------



## packetloss (Jun 2, 2014)

There are some shops/customers that already got some.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

There's a quite a few around me in the bay area, I know shops that have already sold about 5-6 total. I was lucky enough to go into a shop yesterday and ride a 56 and 58 back to back. I could see the modules being delayed, but I heard 100 complete bikes were allocated within the US for the initial launch so you might be able to find a complete one, or maybe a shop that's willing to strip it down to make it a module


----------



## RkFast (Dec 11, 2004)

Merc said:


> I preordered my Venge ViAS module/frameset as soon as Specialized allowed dealers to do so. I was one of the first in the city to do so. I was told that it would arrive toward the end of August to the mid part of Sept. I just got a call from the dealer and he said that the module will now not arrive till Dec. Has anyone else had this delay?


LOL.

Sorry to laugh...just Specialized doing what Specialized does....Advertise a bike it has no ability at all to deliver. They should really get dinged for deceptive advertising. 

I waited six months for my Tarmac. Twice.


----------



## WRM4865 (Mar 4, 2015)

perhaps it's your dealer our local shop had two pre-order's come in weeks ago and go out the door asap and they have one 56cm s-works sitting on the showroom right now.

dealers that move a lot of volume seem to get preferential treatment just sayin' why not shop around I ended up with a s-works limited edition bike back in 13' that was allegedly sold out by picking up the phone and voila' overnight I had #71/110 

i know for a fact that what inventory YOUR dealer sees is different from dealer to dealer so don't let some can't get it till December story stop you.


----------



## crit_boy (Aug 6, 2013)

^^^this.

OP ordered from the wrong store.


----------



## Merc (Oct 9, 2011)

WRM4865 said:


> perhaps it's your dealer our local shop had two pre-order's come in weeks ago and go out the door asap and they have one 56cm s-works sitting on the showroom right now.
> 
> dealers that move a lot of volume seem to get preferential treatment just sayin' why not shop around I ended up with a s-works limited edition bike back in 13' that was allegedly sold out by picking up the phone and voila' overnight I had #71/110
> 
> i know for a fact that what inventory YOUR dealer sees is different from dealer to dealer so don't let some can't get it till December story stop you.


Thanks. Were those preorders the modules or the complete bikes? The dealer that I pre-ordered the frameset from is a Specialized Concept store and they say that the issue is getting the Venge ViAS Module not the complete bike. Just wondering if anyone else is having an issue with their Venge ViAS module preorder.


----------



## mile2424 (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you are right as well. I think the full bikes are available first, and modules aren't available right away regardless of which store you order from. I think Chris from specialized also mentioned this on one of the forums, so this sounds accurate.


----------



## packetloss (Jun 2, 2014)

That makes sense since most people ordering a $6000+ frame tend to like when the bike manufacturer picks the components for them. In fact I'm sure all of them would opt for a Quarq too since it's the only real PM around. So clearly it doesn't make sense to sell just the modules.


----------



## tranzformer (Dec 27, 2007)

packetloss said:


> That makes sense since most people ordering a $6000+ frame tend to like when the bike manufacturer picks the components for them. In fact I'm sure all of them would opt for a Quarq too since it's the only real PM around. So clearly it doesn't make sense to sell just the modules.


Of course Specialized isn't going to leave money on the table. How are they going to pay for their new fancy wind tunnel? What about pay for all those pro athletes they sponsor? Money going to have to come from somewhere., consumers' pockets is where. 

Venge ViAS= $6,000
Shimano 9070 groupset= $2,000 (will also have a 9000 crank and two extra 9000 brakes to sell off)
S-Works FACT carbon Quarq crank = $1,200
Roval CLX 64 wheelset= $2,800
S-Works Turbo tires= $110
Specialized Body Geometry S-Works Power saddle= $300
----------------------------------------------------------= ~$12,400 (minus what you can sell the 9000 crank and brakes for)


So you can build the exact same S-Works Venge ViAS, spec'd the same way for well under $12,000 if you bought the frameset separately and built it up yourself instead of $12,900 if you bought the complete bike from a LBS. Not to mention, paying 6-10% sales tax on $6,000 frameset is a lot less than 6-10% sales tax on $12,900 bike since most of the other items you can source online without having to pay sales tax. If you already have your favorite set of racing wheels or a different saddle that works for you better, you don't have to worry about selling the stuff on eBay and getting a fraction of your money back. 

So of course Specialized isn't going to sell framesets at the beginning as they would be leaving money on the table. Gotta pay them bills!


----------



## Local Hero (Jul 8, 2010)

RkFast said:


> LOL.
> 
> Sorry to laugh...just Specialized doing what Specialized does....Advertise a bike it has no ability at all to deliver. They should really get dinged for deceptive advertising.
> 
> I waited six months for my Tarmac. Twice.


I've raced against guys on the VIAS twice this year already. Both dudes work in Morgan Hill. 



mile2424 said:


> Chris from specialized


...crashed on his vias a few weeks back.


----------

